# Off on Wednesday



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

We are pulling up sticks this Wednesday and are leaving Spain to go to Portugal for a few weeks fishing at Markadia, can't wait!.

So a 500 mile drive, a couple of days should sort it, at least you won't get me on here, wifi is very limited I will have to tether it to my phone as and when I need to go on line.......

Ray.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Bi Ray.
I'm glad Wi-Fi is gonna be a problem as I for one don't want to be kept being reminded about how great the weather is.

Ray.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

raynipper said:


> Bi Ray.
> I'm glad Wi-Fi is gonna be a problem as I for one don't want to be kept being reminded about how great the weather is.
> 
> Ray.


Life's a beach..... Sometimes!.. Then you can go fishing, ahhh...

Sat around boozing is ok for a bit, but partying all the time gets wearing, a nice bit of fresh air is better for you..

Allegedly :wink: ..

Ray.


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

Just don"t get hooked on it :lol: :lol: 

and stop baiting us :roll: :roll:


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

I'm jealous  I wish I was on my way to Portugal

enjoy


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

You will have to find wifi to post pictures of your monster fish otherwise I will just invent my own and post them for you. You have been warned.


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

Safe journey ya jammy git 8)


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

As they are off to Portugal tomorrow after 6 weeks on this site in Spain Ray and Sandra had a ''sod off'' party.

As you can see there were quite a few people wanting them to sod off.:lol:


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Anyone heading into Portugal-depending on where of course; smashing little site here
http://www.campingasseiceira.com/en/newindex.htm

Near border-rune by English guy right in his back garden. Emphasis on LITTLE so may need to phone ahead. Very near lovely hilltop town of Marvao


----------

